# Besoin de conseil sur l'AW SE ou l'AW 6 en utilisation sport



## Shadywest (12 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai un fitbit blaze et je souhaite changer de montre pour suivre mon activité et mon sommeil.
Je lorgne sur l'AW SE et je souhaite utiliser la montre uniquement comme traqueur d'activité, sport, suivi cardiaque et de sommeil. Tout ce que l'AW peut faire comme extension/raccourci d'un iphone ne m'intéresse pas 


> Sur cette page : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205547 dans la section *Si vous ne parvenez pas à vous connecter à un réseau Wi-Fi, à un réseau mobile ou à votre iPhone, vous pouvez malgré tout effectuer ce qui suit.*


Eh bien c'est exactement ce que je veux faire et uniquement ce que je veux faire avec l'AW.

Et pour celà j'ai 2 questions pour vous :
1/Comment je fais pour "simuler" ce mode même si j'ai mon iphone dans la poche, est-ce que je le mode avion suffit?
2/Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait tester cette utilisation par exemple sur 2-3 jours (faire 2 h de sport pas de course avec GPS dans la période, suivi cardiaque tout le temps et suivi de sommeil) et me donner l'impact sur la batterie svp, est-ce qu'on dépasse allègrement les 2 jours d'autonomie svp?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Ps: je suis nouveau désolé si je dois me présenter ou autre avant, je le ferai volontier quand j'aurai trouvé la section lol.
Ps2: oui mon utilisation de la Watch est peut être "bizarre" mais bon ^^, je ne cherche pas à être jugé mais conseillé


----------



## naas (16 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
L'autonomie de la montre ne dépasse pas 1 jour.
Les résultats de la montre sont utilisables, consultables sur iPhone, la montre n'est qu'un capteur.


----------



## Shadywest (16 Octobre 2020)

naas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> L'autonomie de la montre ne dépasse pas 1 jour.
> Les résultats de la montre sont utilisables, consultables sur iPhone, la montre n'est qu'un capteur.


Merci pour ta réponse mais j’ai l’impression que tu as répondu à côté.
Certain sont en mode avion la nuit et en 6-8h perde entre 3% et 10% de batterie avec cette logique on est plutôt sur deux jours. Cependant ce n’est que de la théorie. J’aimerais bien une confirmation ou infirmation ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Octobre 2020)

J’utilise assez peu ma SE (suivi sommeil et peu d’interactions) et au bout de 24h elle est rarement au dessus de 50%.

Donc avec ton utilisation, tu ne pourras pas faire 2 jours sans la recharger. C’est certain.


----------



## Shadywest (16 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J’utilise assez peu ma SE (suivi sommeil et peu d’interactions) et au bout de 24h elle est rarement au dessus de 50%.
> 
> Donc avec ton utilisation, tu ne pourras pas faire 2 jours sans la recharger. C’est certain.


Merci pour ton retour, es tu en mode avion ou laisse tu juste la montre avec tout activé ?


----------



## Shadywest (17 Octobre 2020)

Shadywest a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour, es tu en mode avion ou laisse tu juste la montre avec tout activé ?


Pour être plus précis l’idée c’est de désactiver toute option inutile donc pas de blutooth ni autre fioriture qui consomme inutilement la batterie et dont on n’a pas besoin comme conserver le blutooth en mode avion, les notifications etc...
Enfin si je ne suis pas trop clair dites moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)

Je gagne au mieux 3 à 5% en mode avion la nuit, donc j'ai laissé tomber. Plus simple d'avoir le mode automatique via l'option sommeil


----------



## cl97 (17 Octobre 2020)

Y a pas d’option miracle pour vraiment gagner de l’autonomie. Enfin si ne pas se servir de la montre mais bon. Il y a une vraie différence en matière d’autonomie entre le modèle WI-Fi et le modèle Cellular. Autre chose : la montre tape moins dans la batterie lorsque l’iPhone n’est pas loin. Elle peut sous-traiter un grand nombre de tâches comme le GPS. 

Mais tenir deux jours en faisant deux heures de sport par jour, même sans GPS, ça me parait quand même bien limite. Sinon je conseille quand même la Séries 6 pour deux raisons :

le cardio est plus précis
la watch tient quand même un peu mieux niveau autonomie. Et à la limite la killer feature, c’est la recharge rapide.


----------



## Shadywest (17 Octobre 2020)

Merci de vos retours, le peu d’autonomie de cette montre complique mon choix ⌚️. 
j’avais espéré qu’en virant toutes les connexions automatiques, les notifs, les mises à jour d’arrière plan, l’allumage de la montre avec le poignet, le mode avion et en gardant uniquement les capteurs actifs sans le gps car je ne cours pas, j’allais pouvoir au moins être à 2jours d’autonomie et devoir recharger que le 3e jour. Bah là vous venez de tuer tous mes espoirs.
Elle coche pourtant toutes les cases que je veux sauf l’autonomie... arfff 
Merci pour le conseil de la charge rapide sur la 6 c’est pt être la solution. 
je vais tester en apple store j’ai un mois pour rendre le produit s’il ne me plaît pas.

merci en tout cas.


----------



## fousfous (17 Octobre 2020)

Shadywest a dit:


> Merci de vos retours, le peu d’autonomie de cette montre complique mon choix ⌚️.
> j’avais espéré qu’en virant toutes les connexions automatiques, les notifs, les mises à jour d’arrière plan, l’allumage de la montre avec le poignet, le mode avion et en gardant uniquement les capteurs actifs sans le gps car je ne cours pas, j’allais pouvoir au moins être à 2jours d’autonomie et devoir recharger que le 3e jour. Bah là vous venez de tuer tous mes espoirs.
> Elle coche pourtant toutes les cases que je veux sauf l’autonomie... arfff
> Merci pour le conseil de la charge rapide sur la 6 c’est pt être la solution.
> ...


Pourquoi vouloir absolument qu'elle tienne 2 jours?
C'est beaucoup plus simple a gérer quand tu la recharges tout les jours, comme ça tu n'as pas du tout à t'occuper de l'autonomie.


----------



## Shadywest (17 Octobre 2020)

En fait j’aime porter ma montre tout le temps, j’aime le suivi cardio h24 et le suivi de sommeil.
Je la retire que pour la douche.
Donc en partant de la theorie des 18h.
0h->20h : c’est mon temps d’activité quotidien avant d’avoir accès à un chargeur donc ça ne matche pas sur la papier.
Du coup je cible précisément mon usage et je me renseigne pour savoir si il y a moyen que ça matche avec cette montre dans les faits via les retours utilisateurs.
Mais je me résigne à devoir charger la montre matin et soir en fait.
La charge rapide de la 6 étant un avantage dans le choix que je dois faire.


----------



## fousfous (17 Octobre 2020)

Les 18h d'autonomie c'est en utilisation, quand tu dors elle va consommer moins et tu as largement la possibilité de la recharger le matin ou le soir et en la portant le reste du temps.


----------



## Shadywest (17 Octobre 2020)

Oki doki je me penche de plus en plus sur la 6 du coup  merci


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2020)

La fēnix 6 - Pro Solar Edition de garmin fait tout ce que tu demandes pourquoi acheter une Apple Watch qui t’offre ce dont tu n’as pas besoin ?


----------



## Shadywest (18 Octobre 2020)

Merci je ne connaissais pas.
Là on est hors budget clairement malheureusement, mais je me penche sur un peu tout.
Sinon pour corriger ce que tu interprètes sur l’AW, elle offre plus de fonctions que ce dont j’ai besoin au quotidien, nuance subtile, mais importante


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Octobre 2020)

Une idée est effectivement de regarder les modèles concurrents. La withings a une batterie durant longtemps avant de devoir recharger par exemple. Par contre ce n’est pas les mêmes fonctions que l’apple watch


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2020)

naas a dit:


> La fēnix 6 - Pro Solar Edition de garmin fait tout ce que tu demandes pourquoi acheter une Apple Watch qui t’offre ce dont tu n’as pas besoin ?


La Fenix 5 aussi, me semble-t-il ? (du coup, moins chère que la 6)


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> La Fenix 5 aussi, me semble-t-il ? (du coup, moins chère que la 6)



Oui ou les polar 









						Trackers fitness et montres sport Polar | Tous les modèles | Polar France
					

Découvrez les montres sport et montres fitness Polar : programmes d'entraînement et fonctions personnalisées pour tous les sports, objectifs et styles de vie.



					www.polar.com


----------



## Shadywest (18 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour vos partages, je vais me renseigner sur leur montre, ceci dit pour revenir au sujet AW.
Si je résume personne ne l’utilise pour faire « que » du sport et repondre de temps en temps au tel .
Au final je continu mes recherches merci beaucoup


----------



## naas (19 Octobre 2020)

J’utilise l’Apple Watch pour ne pas utiliser mon téléphone ( appels, textos, WhatsApp, plans, écouter de la musique, piloter le son d’iTunes, rdv,...) faire du sport (ski, tennis, course ...) et du suivi de santé.
Le prix à payer étant de charger une fois par jour.


----------

